# How to travel without a credit or debit card



## debodun (Aug 17, 2014)

It seems no matter where you go, the first thing they want to see is a credit card. Hotels need one to make a reservation and when I last went on a trip, they wouldn't accept a personal check and were even antsy about a cash payment. Is there any work-around to traveling without "plastic"?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm not sure if this works because I usually travel via RV.  This was copied from the USAToday Travel section.  I do carry two different credit union debitATM cards for emergencies though.

"Set up a PayPal online payment account to reserve the room. PayPal is an  accepted method of payment on several travel sites, and you only need a  bank account to use the service. Therefore, a credit card wouldn't be  necessary to pay for a reservation. Call the hotel ahead of time to find  out about fees for incidentals and whether they're payable through  PayPal."


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 18, 2014)

You can pay for a motel room with cash, but you still have to show a credit card. They require a credit card in case anything is missing from your room or any damages they can charge your card.

I don't know about paypal. I rarely use it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 18, 2014)

Having a credit card(s) seem to be a must today, when traveling. When I done some traveling, back in the mid 90's, I didn't own a credit card and had no problem at all getting a motel room. Show my DL and paid cash. Of course, that was back then, *not today*. Using cash or check nowadays is really outdated. Heck, I even get shocked when I see someone paying with cash or check at a grocery store! I now have credit cards b/c my wife and I bought a house back in 2004. Don't have the house anymore, but still have the old cc's. 

Today, having/using "plastic" is just a way of "modern day" life. Some things just can't be done without "plastic". Can't buy anything online w/o "plastic".


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 18, 2014)

I use credit cards for most purchases but the trend around here is going back to cash or checks for many local businesses. The credit cards charge small businesses too much so they won't accept plastic.


----------

